# Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Natural Gas



## محمد الاكرم (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام
كتاب هام جدا
Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Natural Gas
V1​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/4358101..._Petroleum_and_Natural_Gas_Engineering_V1.pdf​صفحة1456
 
-Mathematics
2-General Engineering and Science
3-Auxiliary Equipment
4-Drilling and Well Completions
V2
http://rapidshare.com/files/4358319/Standard_Handbook_of_Petroleum_and_Natural_Gas_Engineering_V2.pdf
1090صفحة
*5-Reservoir Engineering*
*6-Production Engineering*
*7-Petroleum Economics*

وفقكم الله​
​
 
 
​
 
 
​

​

 

​


----------



## ج.ناردين (5 فبراير 2011)

رووعة 
الله يعطيك ألف عافية
دمت بروعتك


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكووور 
ولو تقوم بتحميله على رابط غير الرابدشير يكون افضل


----------



## محمد الاكرم (7 فبراير 2011)

السلام
شكرا لمروركم وتعاملكم الخالص.
لكم رابط جديد
http://www.4shared.com/document/VjuIshqZ/Standard%20Handbook%20of%20Petroleum%20and%20Natural%20Gas%20Engineering,1.pdf.htm
http://www.4shared.com/document/WSq...um And Natural Gas Engineering Vol 2.pdf.htm

وفقكم الله


----------

